# What are the rules about information from another forum



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello 

Could some kind person explain the rules about information found on another forum. The reason i ask is my OH has found something that could be helpful on this forum.

The information is about cars.

Fred


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> Could some kind person explain the rules about information found on another forum. The reason i ask is my OH has found something that could be helpful on this forum.
> 
> ...



We dont discuss or link other forums - sorry

jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> Could some kind person explain the rules about information found on another forum. The reason i ask is my OH has found something that could be helpful on this forum.
> 
> ...


you can say 'I read on another forum that............' & give general info

but you can't link directly to, or quote directly from, another forum


if there was link on that forum to something 'official' then you can post _that _link



if in doubt, send the info to the Portugal mod - Siobhán - by PM


----------

